# First time Jet owner, really excited to use it!!



## gotmuddy (Dec 28, 2011)

I bought a used jet pump for my 25hp merc(1995 model) from Current River marine to put on my 18x36" riverboat. I will take some pics tomorrow. I hope to replace the transom and boards on my jack plate tomorrow. I got the height dialed in this afternoon. I cant wait to get on the 11 point to try it out.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 29, 2011)

Good luck on the maiden voyage! Don't forget steering a jet at low speeds can be a little tricky. Take some pictures!


----------



## fender66 (Dec 29, 2011)

Good luck man....

BTW....if there aren't pictures....it didn't happen. :wink:


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 29, 2011)

Today I replaced the transom and the board on the jackplate, it needed it BADLY
https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w8/gotmuddy/IMG_20111229_144727.jpg

I used 1/2" plywood three pieces thick for the transom board. I used f26 to glue the wood together and used decking screws to hold the boards. the board that came out was a inch thick and I replaced it with a 1.5" thick piece so it was a tight fit. I made good use of the snap on deadblow hammer for beating the hell out of the board.

https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w8/gotmuddy/IMG_20111229_145431.jpg

Here is a pic of it all bolted up:
https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w8/gotmuddy/IMG_20111229_171543.jpg

Here is a pic from the backside.
https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w8/gotmuddy/IMG_20111229_171556.jpg

I used clear silicone to seal up all the bolts.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 30, 2011)

that setup should move pretty good, and get up on plane in no time flat. Nice!


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 30, 2011)

today I am going to do some adjusting on the impellor and head back to the lake for a test drive. If the wife doesnt have the baby tonight I am going to go trout fishing on norfork.


----------



## Canoeman (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice.. once you get it dialed in it will be a fun rig!!

Enjoy it!!

Keep it light weight as you can.. the 25HP Jetted is only rate for 900lbs or so.. Even less if it is rated for the actual hp your running at.. about 17.5 hp..


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 30, 2011)

Canoeman said:


> Nice.. once you get it dialed in it will be a fun rig!!
> 
> Enjoy it!!
> 
> Keep it light weight as you can.. the 25HP Jetted is only rate for 900lbs or so.. Even less if it is rated for the actual hp your running at.. about 17.5 hp..




It planes out good with two people in it that weigh 300lb. Heck, it planed out fine with my 9.9 on it, two people and fishing gear.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 1, 2012)

I finaly got the motor sitting where I want it on the jack plate. It took lots of "massaging" on the board for the jackplate. I gps'ed the boat with just me in it at 20.1 mph, that is about 2mph faster than with my 9.9 and just me in it.


----------



## semojetman (Jan 1, 2012)

Where are you located?
Where is it uour runnin your rig?


Reason i ask is i seen where you bought the jet from fred so i figured u might be from my parts.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 2, 2012)

semojetman said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> Reason i ask is i seen where you bought the jet from fred so i figured u might be from my parts.



Well yeah...that, and we encourage everyone to list their location (in some manner) so we all know where our family is from.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 2, 2012)

sorry, I will update my profile. I live near Viola, AR which is about 30 miles south of West Plains, MO and 30 miles east of Mountain Home, AR. Tomorrow will be the first fishing trip, we are going to fish norfork river(below norfork dam). I might shoot a video of the rapids above ackerman access.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 2, 2012)

We shot a video while on our way up the norfork river today. They were generating one unit and the current was moving quick.
https://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w8/gotmuddy/?action=view&current=VID_20120102_133631.mp4


----------



## lilpropane (Jan 27, 2012)

gotmuddy u r in my neck of the woods if u got time got a few questions about boats


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 27, 2012)

sure lilpropane, send me a message.


----------

